# Converting to 4WD????



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a 1990 Sentra coupe and i want to make it 4WD, i know that the wheelbase is the same for the 1990 4WD sentra wagon and the coupe, so I was just wondering if the drivetrain is swappable from the wagon to the coupe. So if anyone has done it or heard of it being done please reply

Thanks


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

id think u would have a issue with the gas tank and many other things


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

gas tank and exhaust/chassis clearance is the major problem here ... otherwise, it should mostly all bolt up "easely"


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

that might be a sweet set up with a CA18det or something a low budget WRX killer


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Your biggest issue will be getting a donor car, 4wd sentras are hard to come by from what I hear. I believe the suspension differs as well. Good luck,


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the main problem with swaping an engine over the 4wd station is getting the same diff ratio on both front and rear... BlownB310 used the ga16i tranny to the ga16de so gear is the same... but still no one ever swapped another 4wd tranny in those (neither getting the 4wd into a coupe yet...)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

actually, the hardest part is you have to cut out the rear and weld it into the car...they aren't bolted like toyota or subie. 

its been done though...sr20det awd n13 pulsar. if you use a CA engine then you can use the GA16 tranny and drivetrain from the 4wd sentra wagon. if you don't use a CA engine then you're shit on your own to figure out tranny and gear ratios. I do know though that you can configure a subie rear diff into the nissan rear so if you could find the right subie ratio for whatever front diff is. Possibilities are there...basically only GA or CA engines engines though, but i believe aussies had E series awd in the n12 but don't qoute me on that. And if you could get ahold of GTI-R tranny a SR awd.


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> actually, the hardest part is you have to cut out the rear and weld it into the car...they aren't bolted like toyota or subie.
> 
> its been done though...sr20det awd n13 pulsar. if you use a CA engine then you can use the GA16 tranny and drivetrain from the 4wd sentra wagon. if you don't use a CA engine then you're shit on your own to figure out tranny and gear ratios. I do know though that you can configure a subie rear diff into the nissan rear so if you could find the right subie ratio for whatever front diff is. Possibilities are there...basically only GA or CA engines engines though, but i believe aussies had E series awd in the n12 but don't qoute me on that. And if you could get ahold of GTI-R tranny a SR awd.


I would rather have an SR20 over the GA or CA engines. Can the drivetrain from the 4wd sentra be used with the GTi-R tranny or anything else besides the GA tranny. sorry i need all the information i can get for attempting this project. and your positive the 4WD sentra rear would have to be cut out and welded in? what other problems do you think i'll face with this project??


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

SENTRA-90 said:


> I would rather have an SR20 over the GA or CA engines. Can the drivetrain from the 4wd sentra be used with the GTi-R tranny or anything else besides the GA tranny. sorry i need all the information i can get for attempting this project. and your positive the 4WD sentra rear would have to be cut out and welded in? what other problems do you think i'll face with this project??



I was thinking of something like this for the engine and tranny set up. Would this be a good choice?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7943996944&rd=1


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SENTRA-90 said:


> I would rather have an SR20 over the GA or CA engines. Can the drivetrain from the 4wd sentra be used with the GTi-R tranny or anything else besides the GA tranny. sorry i need all the information i can get for attempting this project. and your positive the 4WD sentra rear would have to be cut out and welded in? what other problems do you think i'll face with this project??


Well you can get bbdet rear or a pulsar AWD set up.But it's going to be an all cut and fab project. Fairly a unopened can of worms.. it could get ugly quick if you don't have all you ducks in a row. 

you can remove the gas tank for the rear diff. and the 
the rear stut towers should bolt? it's all basiclly the same.
just need room for the AWD tranfer and drive line. not to forget the complex inner workings of the sr swap in the b12/n13 on a PITA scale of 1-10 this would be an 8.

my two cents
Chip-


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

what donor car should i be looking for to get the BBDET rear? and what year pulsar should i look for to get the AWD set up?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

SENTRA-90 said:


> what donor car should i be looking for to get the BBDET rear? and what year pulsar should i look for to get the AWD set up?



This is funny, i comes up every few months. Trust me, you don't know half the work it is going to take to accomplish this. I have a 90 sentra wagon rear in my KN13 Pulsar chassis. The rear diff is the same as the GTi-R SR20DET trans I used. It was actually pretty simple on the front to get the GTi-R axles, hubs, trans and all that installed in the pulsar. 3 custom motor mounts and a custom dog bone mount up front did that. The rear is completely weld in. Many of the suspension points and stuff on the AWD sentra wagon are part of the chassis and not bolted on. The fuel cell will have to go in the hatch with a custom unit, not other way to do that. Also, you won't be able to slam the car if you want exhaust, I have a custom side exit on my car due to lack of exhaust channel. OR, you can do a ton of body work and widen the center channel of the car.

Brent


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

I was planning on dropping the gas tank and putting in a fuel cell, i was also planing on the exhaust being something like yours and dumping out on the side of the car and not going all the way back.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

coachflip said:


> This is funny, i comes up every few months. Trust me, you don't know half the work it is going to take to accomplish this. I have a 90 sentra wagon rear in my KN13 Pulsar chassis. The rear diff is the same as the GTi-R SR20DET trans I used. It was actually pretty simple on the front to get the GTi-R axles, hubs, trans and all that installed in the pulsar. 3 custom motor mounts and a custom dog bone mount up front did that. The rear is completely weld in. Many of the suspension points and stuff on the AWD sentra wagon are part of the chassis and not bolted on. The fuel cell will have to go in the hatch with a custom unit, not other way to do that. Also, you won't be able to slam the car if you want exhaust, I have a custom side exit on my car due to lack of exhaust channel. OR, you can do a ton of body work and widen the center channel of the car.
> 
> Brent


you the one that built that black awd sr20det pulsar??


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

So the B12 Wagon rear would work with the GTI-R trans??


----------



## SENTRA-90 (Dec 26, 2004)

CoachFlip, are you saying that the 90 sentra wagon rear diff. would work with a GTI-R trans? Sorry i need all the info i can get before starting anything with this type of project.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SENTRA-90 said:


> CoachFlip, are you saying that the 90 sentra wagon rear diff. would work with a GTI-R trans? Sorry i need all the info i can get before starting anything with this type of project.


 The 4WD B12 uses a 3.70 rear diff. If the GTiR used the same 3.70 rear diff ratio then you'll have a match. Someone told me they did, but I would double check that with another source too. Sentra-90, is the desire to for this project still alive?

Although they are listed in the Nissan manual, I've never seen a '90 4WD wagon. I've owned an '87. '88, and currently and '89. If yours is a '90, tell us the story of how you found it and where bought it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

^^^^^Somebody ban this piece of shit...^^^^^^:waving:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*I'll second that!* :loser:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Where did our 'report bad post' go... Sorry, i've been over on **********.com and mainly thirdgen.org for a while... I come back and this place went to hell.... Now we have little 13 year-old punks like the kyle_piggy bastard...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

DAMMIT, NF is censoring my damn posts again!!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> DAMMIT, NF is censoring my damn posts again!!!!



Thats when you come to the realization that they aren't Nissan Forums anymore cause they censor other helpful websites for nissan enthusiasts....this is my last post here....this place has gone to hell


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Sorry guys been out a while ... working too much


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

wow, this place is deserted....lol. Well at least that punks posts were deleted...


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> The 4WD B12 uses a 3.70 rear diff. If the GTiR used the same 3.70 rear diff ratio then you'll have a match. Someone told me they did, but I would double check that with another source too. Sentra-90, is the desire to for this project still alive?
> 
> Although they are listed in the Nissan manual, I've never seen a '90 4WD wagon. I've owned an '87. '88, and currently and '89. If yours is a '90, tell us the story of how you found it and where bought it.


:fluffy:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SENTRA-90 said:


> CoachFlip, are you saying that the 90 sentra wagon rear diff. would work with a GTI-R trans? Sorry i need all the info i can get before starting anything with this type of project.


The green light is on Sentra 90. I very much hope you can get this job completed. I would be thrilled to see one go together so we don't have to hear people saying it's too hard to do, don't bother trying, etc.

Sentraracer,

Thanks for posting that spec sheet. Very good info and it confirms what I thought.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

No prob blown, now I just have to figuer out if the CA18 will bolt up to my (Ga16i AWD) tranny. Any ideas?? no one elce seems to know, although I found some posts eluding to the fact that it would.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SENTRASER said:


> No prob blown, now I just have to figuer out if the CA18 will bolt up to my (Ga16i AWD) tranny. Any ideas?? no one elce seems to know, although I found some posts eluding to the fact that it would.


 You're right, Gsolo said that: 



Gsolo said:


> If you use a CA engine then you can use the GA16 tranny and drivetrain from the 4wd sentra wagon.


I can't verify that either. But I have seen the CA18DET's with the AWD five speeds for sale on ebay occasionally though. I'd think you could just bolt the combo into 4WD B12?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, here's a pic of the CA18DE bellhousing bolt pattern VS. GA16i bellhousing bolt pattern via Nissan Fast, and a little cutting and pasting. Just FYI, the 4WD GA16i and the regualr GA16i are diffrent part numbers, I'm gussing there are some minor diffrences:


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

dont you guys know that they made a twincam(i believe it was some 1.5 liter motor) 4wd 4dr trad sunny in japan? it uses the same chassis as the 4dr b12 sedan we have in the US. all you need to do is go to japan and find one in the junkyard and take all the parts and you will be set .


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

jjkamikaze said:


> dont you guys know that they made a twincam(i believe it was some 1.5 liter motor) 4wd 4dr trad sunny in japan? it uses the same chassis as the 4dr b12 sedan we have in the US. all you need to do is go to japan and find one in the junkyard and take all the parts and you will be set .


Okay, I'll go find one real quick.:lame:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i own the awd-t n13 pulsar.
coach(whom i bought it from leaves down the way from me!)
it is currently on jack stands in 1000 pieces waiting to be restified or on another fate....
the rear frame was bolted in just had drill a few holes. the gas tank, and part of the spare tire well were removed, and had to use a fuel cell and a nice set of msd fuel pumps! hehe
the shifter linkage had to modified to work, and the mounts custom as they are are not complex and would be easy to duplicate.....
the front mount well that one used the front bar(dont know the tech term for it) from the gti-r and was welded and the dog bone was connected to it.
there are two driverside mounts and one passengerside mount...and no flippin cross member!!
there are some pictures of it on www. nissan exa . com
on the forum just scroll all the way to the bottom in the US section


----------

